# Bulk Purchase Project...



## Zwiefel (Jul 16, 2015)

Taking a page from a friend's playbook, I've been keeping my eye on the local circulars, waiting for a big sale on items I actually use. Yesterday was the day! Found chicken thigh quarters, london broil, pork loin, and pork shoulders all at steep discounts...but must be purchased in bulk. Got about 85lbs of meat at $0.50 on the $1. Spent a couple of hours last night breaking them down, then baggin'-n-taggin' them for the freezer in quantities that I typically use. 

Now...if I could just catch a sale on bonless, skinless chicken thighs...or maybe whole sirloins...

Once I loaded this into the trunk of my little 2-seater, I swear I could feel the rear-end sagging.






Chicken thigh 1/4, 20lbs. Bagged up in twos, primarily for grilling.









two 1/2 pork loins, ~10lbs. 1 cut up for grilling chops, the other for roasts...perhaps also for the grill.









two 7lb London Broil steaks, kept whole. Will hot-smoke as one piece, then slice thinly, re-bag and re-freeze for no-cook meals.









4 pork shoulders, about 35lbs. two kept whole for BBQ, two deboned and cut into 2-pieces for weeknight carnitas.









Many thanks to you all, but especially MuchoBocho, for convincing me to get the VP-112. I've not regretted it a single day since it arrived. 

Also thanks to Jon @ JKI....I know that the Kochi Honesuki wasn't really made for pork shoulders...but until I get around to a galantine, it's doing a mighty fine job with pork!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 16, 2015)

This is the way to do it. Buy in bulk, commit some time, cut to size yourself and then freeze.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome! 

Hey I'm getting hungry here


----------



## daveb (Jul 16, 2015)

Where did you find a pig with 4 shoulders?

My "meat guy" keeps getting good deals on loins. I cut them into thirds for roasts or cut thick chops. SV then finish on grill. Pork is very happy at 140F.






Things I know I'm likely to SV, I will season, bag, label and mark "SV Ready".


----------



## JohnF (Jul 17, 2015)

That looks delicious DaveB, what is it stuffed with and what's in the sauce?


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 17, 2015)

that made me hungry


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice Danny. This a lot of meat there. I'm glad the VP-112 is working out, I love mine too. Seems Neanderthalish these days cooking in somebody kitchen without one. Another best practice, when putting meat up, wrap in one layer of shrink wrap before sealing. It will it preserve the shape of your product and because frozen items tend to get knocked around a lot in the freezer that can perforate the vac bag. The wrap will still protect the meat and keep freezer burn away from your product. Nice show.

DaveB, What did you pack that loin with? Looks like Spam. Did I mention I love Spam, its the only terrine Americans will eat.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 17, 2015)

daveb said:


> Where did you find a pig with 4 shoulders?
> Things I know I'm likely to SV, I will season, bag, label and mark "SV Ready".



Don't they all have 4 shoulders? 

I had to run to the store last night to get some chicken stock...couldn't help myself, so I now have 4 racks of ribs to bag up (about $8 for a full rack)...I'll probably SV those immediately, then throw in freezer for quick meals.


----------



## Miles (Jul 17, 2015)

That's the way to do it. Currently trying to figure out what to do with my chest freezer and all it's contents. My new apt doesn't really have the space for a deep freeze. Lol


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 17, 2015)

Miles said:


> That's the way to do it. Currently trying to figure out what to do with my chest freezer and all it's contents. My new apt doesn't really have the space for a deep freeze. Lol



Hmmm....where do you live? :rofl2:


----------



## havox07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Man, this looks awesome, I wish there was a more economical vacuum sealer than didn't suck or break in 4 months, eh one day I guess


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 17, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Man, this looks awesome, I wish there was a more economical vacuum sealer than didn't suck or break in 4 months, eh one day I guess



I really, really struggled with purchasing the VP-112. I decided to break down the costs and setup a monthly savings for it that would get me to the goal in 1 year...giving me a lot of time to decide if it was what I really wanted...even after all that, it was so hard to pull the trigger. but I have not regretted it once since it arrived. Also? if you are using an edge sealer, you are throwing money at the bags...chamber vac bags are stupid cheap (usually less than 5 cents).


----------

